# almond spraying, more than usual for you?



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Any one else get sprayed more than usual? It year 3 with same growers but more dead bees lying dead by entrance. Also noticed some tongues sticking out not going back in on emerging brood. It also seems like lots of queen's slowed down on laying..


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

In the future it might help if the beekeeper would keep track of what was sprayed, how much and when. I know, as a farmer, I wouldn't have a problem giving out that information.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm not sure how it works in California, but I used to have a pesticide applicators license in Oregon. Each year I had to report pesticides used, date, concentration, etc. The report was annual, but I had to keep records of each application for the report. Even though the report was sent in, due to cutbacks, no one at the State entered the data. But if someone had asked it would have been easy to give them that data.

My point is, I would ask for a report from anyone that I placed bees with. Even if there were no problems. The problem sprays might become apparent over time and before placing bees you could ask about plans and perhaps even refuse to place them if certain sprays were anticipated.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure they report the same here, but with anything, you need to create a relationship/dialogue with the grower to find out when and what's being sprayed.


----------



## Tina 2Bees (Feb 13, 2010)

I am seeing that too from one of my orchards near Tracy, and got a list of chemicals the almond grower applied. The labels all say nothing about toxicity to bees. 
1. Protocol: fungicide
2. Calnax: foliar fertilizer spray
3. Acadian: Fertilizer
4. Acidiphactant: compatibility agent, acidifying agent, penetrant, surfactant, spreader, wetting agent

I reported it to the county and they came out and took samples of the bees, and a swab sample of the lid. 

So far, they have been kicking out dead bees for 6 days, looks like it is clearing up now. I haven't noticed the queens slowing down. 

Tina


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I got an email last week about some of this. Quote,( Fungicide combined with certain insect growth regulators (igr) is more toxic to bees than either compound alone.) The question about wax contamination is also being looked into but I haven't got an answer on that yet. These are the products that were listed, Tourismo, flubeniamide andbuprofezin,protocol,thiophanate-methyl and propiconazole. People in the Dept. of Ag are awere of this and are checking into it.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

saw the same thing. Also noticed a large number of beetles in the trees. State came out and took samples. I took pictures of the kill if anyones interested in seeing the magnitude .


----------



## IronBee (Mar 21, 2014)

I also experienced this.. almost universally occurring in some parts of Shafter.
I decided to look around at other beekeeper's colonies, after seeing death outside my own colonies, seems to be a widespread problem whatever is causing it.
Have not experienced this for the past 4 years on the same exact orchards.

When I asked my almond farmer, he said nothing that should hurt bees... So i chalked it up to something else, but after reading these recent posts I am now going to request a report.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

This just came thru from "Catch the Buzz"

Bees Damaged after Almond Bloom: Meeting March 24

Due to the bee damage experienced after almond bloom this year, Bee Industry leaders will be holding a meeting with EPA representatives in Los Banos, California, Monday, March 24th.
The Bee industry is facilitating this field tour with EPA to catalog damages for risk assessment. Beekeepers your attendance is important. If you are unable to attend in person, a conference line will be set-up so you can call in to the meeting. Photos of dead bees/brood or other pertinent information can be e-mailed to [email protected]. Your attendance and participation is very important. Please RSVP to Bob Brandi at [email protected].

Monday, March 24, 2014

9:00 a.m. PACIFIC time*

14509 Santa Lucia Ave., Los Banos, California 93635

If you cannot attend in person, you can attend via a conference call: 605-475-4000, enter code 879007#.

for additional information contact:

Gene Brandi [email protected]

Rick Smith [email protected]

Bret Adee [email protected]


----------

